# Exterior Vent Cover



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

question- is the vent in the kitchen suppose to have a permanent exterior cover (on top of the cover lid that opens when you turn the knob)? I happen to notice the bathroom vent has one and thought maybe the kitchen vent cover flew off during a storm.
thanks


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm assuming you are referring to the plastic cover that cranks up and down. Then yes, it is supposed to have a cover. Wonder where it went? Has any rain gotten in?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

my 2 vent cover look brittle so we need to replace the cover/lid. What size replacement cover do i buy? are they standard size in TT? i read some place its a 14 x14 but i measured 13. Course i goid be off and inch. 
Anyone??
thanks
vilma


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This one is pretty standard and is available in several colors. It should be cheaper on amazon than at campingworld. My first outback came with camco vent covers. After a couple years I just touched it with a brush while cleaning the roof and it shattered. The maxxair covers have more UV protection and last longer. The maxxair mounted directly to the attachment points the camco used without alteration. Just had to spin the nuts on. and was done.

https://www.amazon.com/Maxxair-503-15-00-933066-White-Cover/dp/B000UUMM6K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1525150145&sr=8-1&keywords=maxair+vent+cover


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

what size screws do you use for the MaxAir?

I was actually trying to describe the vent lid but since you brought up the MaxAir well get it. The vent lid look like its ready to crack. im guessing its the standard size Ive been seeing online. 
Thank you for the info. 
vilma


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Max Air's are great. Get the newer Max air 2 version. Easy to pop off and clean.Hardware included. Standard vents are 14x14 give or take a bit


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There should be angle brackets with 1/4" bolts sticking out of them That match that holes in the maxxair. Just put the cover on and spin on the nuts.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

